
Best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - iamelgringo
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered?page=1&tab=votes#tab-top
======
gwern
From the Haskell X11 binding:

    
    
      -- this assumes bytes are 8 bits.  I hope X isn't more portable than that :(

